
PocketC.H.I.P. has arrived! A collection of tweaks for the geekiest gadget - nmaggioni
https://nmaggioni.xyz/2016/07/06/PocketC-H-I-P-has-arrived/
======
sbierwagen

      On a handheld device like this you may want to disable the 
      password request for sudo invocations (personally I do this on 
      all of my development machines, I know it might be a security 
      issue but I think that if you put enough care into protecting 
      your account as a whole such a tweak would cause no harm).
    

Um.

~~~
nmaggioni
Section gone. Thank you for having found the time to report back, anyway.

